# FreeBSD on TPLink TL WDR3600 router



## balanga (Oct 25, 2017)

According to https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-wifi-build/wiki/TPLink-TL-WDR3600 there is a possibility of installing FreeBSD on a TPLink TL WDR3600 router, although looking at this page I'm not sure where to start... Do I need to build my own image or is there a pre-built one that I can download from somewhere?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2017)

They're using a script to build their own image.


----------

